# PCGHX WoW Serverliste



## Horstinator90 (14. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Würde gerne so eine Server Fraktionsliste machen, mit Leuten die WoW zocken, Ich werde den Thread aktuell halten damit man vllt. Leute auf dem eigenen Server findet oder halt mal Flex etc. machen können. Wer will lässt sein BTag hier.

Ich fang mal an

Allianz:
Horstinator90 | Lordaeron | BTag: Horstinator#2647

Horde:


----------



## DenDens (19. März 2014)

Kann man eigentlich "Freunde" einladen (Serverübergreifend) und Flex machen? Weis ich jetzt grad gar nicht.


----------



## Horstinator90 (19. März 2014)

Jap, alles bis einschließlich Flex ist crossrealm, und alle Raids bis SoO also bis TdD ist auch crossrealm fähig


----------



## Gast0707215 (19. März 2014)

seit gestern geht in US auch soo serverübergreifend. wird demnach bei uns auch bald kommen


----------



## Horstinator90 (19. März 2014)

Hab ich heute auch gelesen, soll morgen bei uns kommen


----------

